# Buon Vino Mini Jet Filter



## mississippi mud (Apr 24, 2008)

Does anyone use the Buon Vino mini jet filter for racking? It seems to release a lot of co2. I know! I know! Wheres your patients mud?


----------



## geocorn (Apr 24, 2008)

The filters can be used for racking and they do a very nice job of removing CO2. I almost always use my SuperJet for racking for this very reason.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 25, 2008)

hi mud,I HAVE A MINI JEY PUMP AND IT HAS BEEN A GOOD INVESTMENT SINCE DAY ONE,,YES I'VE TRIED IT ,GREAT TOOL FOR BOTH USES ,I TRIED THE VAC SYSTEM WITH GOOD RESULTS,FILTER AND BOTTLE WITH THE MINI JET/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## univity (Aug 1, 2008)

I used my mini jet for the first time to bottle last weekend - it was great - i did notice it seemed to extract some gas from the wine during the process - when you use it just for racking - do you filter it or just run it through the device sans filter?


----------



## smurfe (Aug 2, 2008)

Just want to add that even though the Mini Jet will help degas you will still need to use regular degas steps prior. I have had a batch or two still have a bit of CO2 even after degassing and filtering.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 3, 2008)

I am going to add one of those to my Christmas wish list and start filtering some of my Country wines after I have bulk aged for a while. Momma is very patient, kind and long suffering but 6-8 carboys of wine in the dining room bulk aging is just too much.


----------



## Bert (Aug 3, 2008)

Is she losing her sense of humor about bulk aging???? You need to share more of you wine with her...lol..


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have the mini. I only used it once, but it worked well for filtering. I haven't quite figured out how to use it to rack.


----------



## Boyd (Jan 20, 2009)

put a tube onto the pump outlet and pump directly into your empty jug.


----------

